# Three Great Slingshots



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Three great slingshots that I have been shooting all the time. Left one is from Jim Harris, center one is my slingshot design cast in aluminum by Pete at Hogan Castings and the right one is from ZDP, also cast by Hogan Castings. I now find it hard to think of other designs because these things answer all of my needs or desires when shooting. If you want a truly fine slingshot, I would say to design one you really like and let Pete turn it into a marvel of pure joy to shoot that will last for generations. Jims' slingshot is just about the most perfect slingshot I have ever shot with and for some reason it seems to help me hit what I aim at. I couldn't choose any one of the three over the others, because each one has what I want in a slingshot.
P.S. We need a delete button when we do something stupid like this double post. Sorry.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

there's no pic.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, there is now.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

> P.S. We need a delete button when we do something stupid like this double post. Sorry


I agree. You need to PM AaronC about setting changes ... I made the same suggestion last week, but obviously more voices are needed to get him off the couch and into the Admin Control Panel.









Hopefully while he's at it, he'll increase the max self-edit time from 1 week to unlimited, so that users can maintain their own posts.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's really saying something when something can stand out from all your millions of slingshots, Smitty. Kinda knew it couldn't be just one, Ha, ha!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice looking slingshots Smitty


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

They are all very nice! Is the black coat of the casted slings a little bit crinkly?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for the mention, smitty!

I'll help out with the deletion shortly.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Smitty: oh my, is that a split I see in the base of the right fork of the EPS on the left ? If so, what happened ? Those are built STRONG, so I'm wondering what could possibly cause that.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

smitty, for some reason when I merged the threads, your attachment disappeared. I have no idea why. Would you please try to attach it again. Sorry.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still cannot see the pic


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys you can delete a double post.... just below your post is a line of buttons in the light blue bar.... one is "delete"... that takes care of it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the mention as well Smitty...however I cannot see the images either.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

smitty said:


> View attachment 3659
> Three great slingshots that I have been shooting all the time. Left one is from Jim Harris, center one is my slingshot design cast in aluminum by Pete at Hogan Castings and the right one is from ZDP, also cast by Hogan Castings. I now find it hard to think of other designs because these things answer all of my needs or desires when shooting. If you want a truly fine slingshot, I would say to design one you really like and let Pete turn it into a marvel of pure joy to shoot that will last for generations. Jims' slingshot is just about the most perfect slingshot I have ever shot with and for some reason it seems to help me hit what I aim at. I couldn't choose any one of the three over the others, because each one has what I want in a slingshot.
> P.S. We need a delete button when we do something stupid like this double post. Sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, it is a split in the wood. I suspect it is from hard use and hot and cold movement of the metal. It doesn't bother me in the least. I filled it with some wood putty to maintain seal. I have shot it thousands of times and I love it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Hate seeing that split, but it shouldn't affect performance. There are a couple EPS frames that I have held onto because of cheques or blemishes, and both of them are osage. The block of osage I purchased must have had a ton of moisture in it. I have had some of that Brazilian Walnut cheque, while lying on the shelf in the shed. Thats the same piece Smitty's is made from. Another reason why I'm moving to Dymondwood.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice. I can see the picture now! Excellent slingshots.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Smitty, I'll see what I can do make up for that, here in the future. I also want to thank you for taking the pic with the EPS turned at an angle, as I never take any pics of the EPS from straight on.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

EPS, the more i use it the more i like it. Fast becoming my favorite.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excellent taste Dayhiker


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Excellent taste Dayhiker


I think you meant "Smitty", no?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, mine is straight on because it is pretty simple, but the EPS and the Scallop have some fine details in their design. Mine is just a big target slingshot, but the other two double very well for targets or pocket sized hunting slingshots. I made mine just for target shooting.
Also, Jim I am fine about the crack in the wood on the EPS. It is put together in such a way that it is fool proof. It gets pretty rough treatment because it goes with me in my butt pack everywhere. I never leave it behind, along with extra band sets, my Buck 110, Leatherman Wave, fire-starter cotton, flint and steel, a lighter and a few other things, like a candle, paracord and an led flashlight. I know, I'm strange, but I just have to be ready for the what-if factor.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> I never leave it behind, along with extra band sets, my Buck 110, Leatherman Wave, fire-starter cotton, flint and steel, a lighter and a few other things, like a candle, paracord and an led flashlight. I know, I'm strange, but I just have to be ready for the what-if factor.


You should try one of the T-series, like the T1. That's much better as a fanny-pack shooter than the Scallops. Then there's the Mu, which is so small you get a few and throw one in your pack, one in a jacket, one under your hat, in the glove compartment, etc. as they don't take up hardly any space or weight. Somewhere in the middle is a PFS with flatbands.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> They are all very nice! Is the black coat of the casted slings a little bit crinkly?


Hi i think its the light reflection on the slingshot ! you can take it from me that slingshot is as smooth as a babys ?
BTW thanks for the plug SMITTY it nice to work for people who like craftsman ship as i said to BILL most of the hard work is coming up these day with somthing original
and you have done it with this one.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yes the finish on Hogans' slingshots are very smooth and great quality ! I think it is also something great about the design of Jims' slingshot that a simple crack in the "cosmetic" wood doesn't matter in the least. I wouldn't want to fix it because it just gives it character. Zdps' shooter is right up there with the Harris creation in perfection as well. These slingshots are very easy to hit what I aim at.


----------

